# Age of Empires 2: my screen scrolls



## Gratua (Nov 28, 2007)

Whenever I load the game, it immediately (and quite quickly) scrolls hard to the left, and slightly upwards. I un-installed and re-installed the game three times and have the latest driver for my graphics card. What should I do?

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 11/28/2007, 12:30:25
Machine name: MYSELF
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.070227-2254)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: alienware
System Model: alienware
BIOS: )Phoenix - Award WorkstationBIOS v6.00PG
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5200+, MMX, 3DNow (2 CPUs), ~2.6GHz
Memory: 1024MB RAM
Page File: 590MB used, 1870MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

------------


----------



## Gratua (Nov 28, 2007)

addendum:

I have a desktop, and therefore I have the standard keyboard. My arrow keys are not stuck. Also, I was able to play the game before, and yesterday when I loaded it it worked. But now...the scrolling


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

pull the mouse out to see if that is the cause.


----------



## Gratua (Nov 28, 2007)

I did, but, alas, to no avail.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

do you have any controllers attached?


----------



## Gratua (Nov 28, 2007)

as in, console controllers? no.

the periphials are: logitech g5 mouse, Saitek II keyboard, logitech x-240 speakers, zune, and xbox webcam.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Just to be certain, remove all but the keyboard and mouse to see if one of the other devices is causing the issue.


----------



## Gratua (Nov 28, 2007)

I rebooted the computer, with all peripherals save the keyboard and mouse removed. The game worked. I then plugged each in one at a time to see which was causing the problem. And it still works. I have no idea what's wrong.

However, it also worked before by rebooting. I send my computer to standby every night instead of off, could that be a problem?


----------



## Het Irv (Sep 30, 2007)

I am not sure if putting a computer into stand-by clears the RAM or not (anyone know for sure?), but if it does not the buildup of stuff in RAM could cause random problems. Resetting the computer everynow and then is not a bad idea. Also use CCleaner every now and then to help clean everything up.


----------



## Gratua (Nov 28, 2007)

I love CCleaner, I use it at a minimum of bi-weekly. I do not think standy will clear RAM, but wasn't that problem cleared up after Win98(I think that's the right year, whichever was the model with the most blue screens of death)?


----------



## Gratua (Nov 28, 2007)

as far as I know, it's fixed. I un-installed zune 2.1 or w/e and now have it back down to 1.4


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Gratua said:


> I rebooted the computer, with all peripherals save the keyboard and mouse removed. The game worked. I then plugged each in one at a time to see which was causing the problem. And it still works. I have no idea what's wrong.
> 
> However, it also worked before by rebooting. I send my computer to standby every night instead of off, could that be a problem?


it's possible, but i have not heard of anything like that.

Test it with you powering off at night for a few days, then go back to your normal routine and see what happens.


----------



## Tiberian (Dec 12, 2004)

I've been getting the same problem but found no solution. I've restarted my PC a number of times and it has worked once, i've managed to play the game but now i'm back to having the scroll problem.

My system rig is
2.4ghz P4
Ati X800Xt with latest drivers
1.25gb of ram
XP home service pack 2


----------



## Changeling (Jan 14, 2008)

Has anyone found a solution to this yet?

My brother got this same game (Age of the Empires II: The Conquerors Expansion) for his birthday and has been having the exact same difficultythe game starts, he pulls the map up, it scrolls to the top left and stays there. Is it a software glitch, or do our computers all have something in common?

It's been quite a disappointment to him. We considered returning it and buying another copy, but what if that does just the same?


----------

